# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how to read surface levels plan?

## eel188

can anyone please advice how i read how many falls for a subdivided land from front to  back?  
in the plan, right corner marked: EX 90.89, FS91.27, FB90.17; left corner marked: FX 89.77, FS90.09, FB89.06. In the back right corner marked as EX88.62, FS89.11, left corner is EX88.35, FS88.26.  
please advice what is fall on the entire land and what is the slope on building envelop? 
What is meant on EX, FS and FB? really appreciate your help.

----------


## k1200

can you post a scan? 
EX could be existing surface level, FS = finished surface level, not sure about FB - it seems alot lower. 
Can't advise slope until we know how far between the levels.

----------


## eel188

thanks for the reply, please find scanned subdivision of the land attached. I try to find out what is the slope on building envelop and what is the slope from front edge of land to the end edge of the land.

----------


## k1200

FB seems to indicate the Finished Batter toe level. 
the shaded areas are fill, unshaded are cut (excavated). 
the grade across the block from the batter toe to the rear of the block is 2.7% to 3.5%. The arrow indicates the actual direction of flow.

----------

